# crazy fairy



## carped

Salve a tutti.
Come forse qualcuno ricorda, sto facendo l'adattamento di un episodio di House, il 507, The Itch.
Ho trovato un altro intoppo. Ma fossi io, l'intoppo? Mah!
Allora, House cerca di convincere il paziente agorafobico, Nozick, ad andare in ospedale a fare una serie di esami, dato che da subito si rifiuta di uscire.
Queste sono le battute:
NOZICK I made my wishes clear.
HOUSE Uh-uh. And if the crazy fairy were here, she could grant them.
NOZICK I'm not insane. I feel pain when I go outside.
Come tradurreste questo dialogo?
Soprattutto la concatenazione tra crazy fair e insane. 
Ed anche quella tra wishes e grant them in un contesto come questo, altrimenti il significato è chiaro.
Grazie, non riesco a trovare una soluzione.


----------



## pescara

In fairy tales (le fiabe) the fairy (la fata buona) grants your wishes/makes your wishes come true.  Nozick says "I made my wishes clear."  House is saying that if there were a "crazy fairy," a fairy for crazy people, she would grant Nozick's wishes, but there is no "crazy fairy" so Nozick's wishes will not be granted.

Nozick responds that "I am not insane."  He is saying "I don't need a crazy fairy because I am not crazy."

Ha senso?

Ciao.


----------



## renminds

pescara said:


> In fairy tales (le fiabe) the fairy (la fata buona) grants your wishes/makes your wishes come true.  Nozick says "I made my wishes clear."  House is saying that if there were a "crazy fairy," a fairy for crazy people, she would grant Nozick's wishes, but there is no "crazy fairy" so Nozick's wishes will not be granted.
> 
> Nozick responds that "I am not insane."  He is saying "I don't need a crazy fairy because I am not crazy."
> 
> Ha senso?
> 
> Ciao.



That's what I thought. It makes sense, Pescara.

I would say:

NOZICK Ho espresso i miei desideri. / I miei desideri sono chiari.
HOUSE Ah-Ah. E se la fatina dei matti fosse qui, potrebbe avverarteli.
NOZICK Non sono pazzo. Sto male quando esco.

Bye,
Renminds


----------



## Memimao

_Make one's wishes clear_ è un termine quasi legale che può essere pronunciato di fronte a un tentativo di farti cambiare idea.

Equivale a: _Ciò ch'è detto è detto._

Poichè le fate (di qualsiasi tipo, anche matta) possono trasformare wishes in realtà, House intende dire che solo nella pazzia s'avvera come vuole il _paziente._

Il paziente ribatte, non si tratta di pazzia ma di dolore vero.

My try

Conoscete i miei desideri
Ci vuole un genio pazzo per esaudirli
Non è questione di pazzia ma di dolore


----------



## carped

Sì, vi ringrazio tutti, certo che ha senso. Ma la "fata dei matti" chi è? Cioè non mi risulta nessun riferimento. Servirebbe un nome conosciuto. Non c'entra niente, ma per esempio come la Fata Turchina o Smemorina.
L'adattamento non è solo una traduzione, bisogna anche dire qualcosa che risulti comprensibile a chi ascolta, che abbia qualcosa in comune con la cultura dell'ascoltatore.
Parlandone mi era venuta un'idea, ma si tratta di aggirare il testo e trattandosi di House, bisogna andarci con i piedi di piombo.
L'idea è questa:
NOZICK  Ho espresso i miei desideri *..* 
HOUSE   Uh-uh *..*  E se avessi la bacchetta magica, li esaudirei *..* 
NOZICK Non sono matto *..*!  è-è-è che sto male, quando esco qui. 

Che ne pensate?
Sparate senza pietà!


----------



## Peppethelondoner

Penso vada bene, ma non ha senso (nello scorrere del dialogo) dopo "Uh-uh .. E se avessi la bacchetta magica, li esaudirei .." la battuta "Non sono matto ..! è-è-è che sto male, quando esco qui.". Non si capirebbe da dove salta fuori il termine matto.
Peppe


----------



## carped

Cioè non che mi sono inventato questo capriccio a caso, perché sono matto. Io sto male!


----------



## Peppethelondoner

Si, capisco. farei un piccolo aggiustamento: "Non è che sono matto, fuori di qui sto male".
Peppe


----------



## renminds

Io penso che tu non debba per forza far riferimento ad una "fatina" conosciuta, dal momento che House sta facendo dell'ironia, lui ha coniato questa definizione (crazy fairy) e comunque "fatina dei matti" è un'espressione del tutto intelligibile come "fatina dei denti". Come si chiama la fatina dei denti? 

Ciao,
Renminds


----------



## carped

Si chiama fatina dei denti, appunto. Se trovassi il nome butterei la bacchetta magica.


----------



## Peppethelondoner

Perchè non semplicemente "la fatina dei desideri"?


----------



## carped

Beh, allora fatina e basta, no?


----------



## renminds

carped said:


> Si chiama fatina dei denti, appunto.



Appunto, la fatina viene "descritta" e non identificata con un nome come "Turchina", "Smemorina".



Peppethelondoner said:


> Perchè non semplicemente "la fatina dei desideri"?



Perché bisogna mantenere il concetto di House e dal resto della frase si capisce che tale fatina è capace di esaudire i desideri.



carped said:


> Beh, allora fatina e basta, no?



Io direi no, perché togliere carica espressiva alla frase di House se la si può mantenere?

My opinion. 

Renminds


----------



## carped

Sono abbastanza d'accordo, ma diciamo che le fate esaudiscono i desideri per definizione. Quindi...
Del resto però ci perdiamo il crazy.
Se non serve il nome di battesimo, tanto vale mettere la fatina dei matti, no?


----------



## miri

Secondo il mio modesto parere, il ragionamento di Ren non fa una piega ed anche la sua traduzione, solo qualche piccolo aggiustamento, usando anche i suggerimenti di Peppe:

NOZICK Ho espresso chiaramente i miei desideri. 
HOUSE Ah-Ah. E se la fatina dei matti fosse qui potrebbe esaudirli.
NOZICK Non sono pazzo. Sto male quando esco.

Edit: sì, carped, la fatina dei matti è indispensabile  per dare coerenza al dialogo


----------



## maxper

carped said:


> Salve a tutti.
> 
> NOZICK I made my wishes clear.
> HOUSE Uh-uh. And if the crazy fairy were here, she could grant them.
> NOZICK I'm not insane. I feel pain when I go outside.




Per il pubblico italiano forse fare riferimento al genio è più comprensibile rispetto alla fatina (mica dappertutto in Italia si conosce la fatina dei denti, per esempio quando ero piccolo era il topolino che mi portava via il dentino e mi lasciava i soldini)

Quindi proporrei:

NOZICK Ho espresso i miei desideri
HOUSE uh uh. E se qui ci fosse il genio dei pazzi, li esaudirebbe
NOZICK Io non sono pazzo, solo che sto male quando esco (all'aperto)

Che ne pensi carped? (ma quanto mi piace sto House! )


----------



## miri

Ci sono molti riferimenti alle fate nelle fiabe famigliari a tutti : la fata Turchina, e chi non conosce la fata madrina di Cenerentola che usa la bacchetta magica per esaudire i desideri?


----------



## carped

Sinceramente non mi piace il concetto di Genio. Perché per noi esiste solo quello della lampada. Sono d'accordo che fatina dei denti non si usa in tutta Italia, ma si capisce al volo. Tra parentesi anche per me e i miei figli è il topolino.
Insomma, butto la bacchetta e mi tengo la fatina dei matti?
Aspetto un po', magari arriva qualche folgorazione.


----------



## carped

miri said:


> Ci sono molti riferimenti alle fate nelle fiabe famigliari a tutti : la fata Turchina, e chi non conosce la fata madrina di Cenerentola che usa la bacchetta magica per esaudire i desideri?



Certo, ma sono tutti riferimenti "nostri". House non può parlare della fata Turchina, a meno che non c'entri Pinocchio.


----------



## renminds

miri said:


> Edit: sì, carped, la fatina dei matti è indispensabile  per dare coerenza al dialogo





carped said:


> Se non serve il nome di battesimo, tanto vale mettere la fatina dei matti, no?



Già, è proprio questo che intendevo replicando a te (carped) e Peppethelondoner... poi Miri concorda . Miri, è bello non scontrarsi. 



maxper said:


> Per il pubblico italiano forse fare riferimento al genio è più comprensibile rispetto alla fatina (mica dappertutto in Italia si conosce la fatina dei denti, per esempio quando ero piccolo era il topolino che mi portava via il dentino e mi lasciava i soldini).



Io credo al contrario che la parola "genio" vicino ad un gruppo ("dei pazzi") faccia pensare a tutt'altro, ovvero al moderno significato di "capace" attribuito alla parola, come quando si dice "genio dei computer"; questa espressione significa che qualcuno è molto bravo/capace con i computer e niente ha a che fare con i desideri.
Inoltre l'immagine della fata riconduce subito ad un mondo fantastico, quella dei denti era solo un esempio. Qualunque fata è in grado di fare qualcosa di magico.

Ciao,
Renminds


----------



## danalto

Ho letto tutto, e ricomincerei da capo:
resettiamo: la sequenza è senza dubbio da adattare senza arenarsi sul concetto di fatina o di genio.
Importante quanto detto da Menimao:

_Make one's wishes clear_ è un termine quasi legale che può essere pronunciato di fronte a un tentativo di farti cambiare idea.
 
Equivale a: _Ciò ch'è detto è detto._

Io ripartirei da lì, per il momento lascio decantare la cosa e se mi viene un'illuminazione scrivo. _(sai che sto al chiodo...)_


----------



## carped

Lo sapevo che sarebbe saltato fuori, ma è da wishes che nasce il discorso della fairy, crazy o meno che sia.
E sai come lo so io che non puoi (non devi e non vuoi) riscrivere tutto daccapo. 
E' comunque strano che un paziente con l'aria depressa e sofferente (voi non vedete il filmato), se ne esca con "Così è se vi pare!". "Ormai l'ho detto, fatevene una ragione!"
Certo lo è quasi altrettanto "Ho espresso i miei desideri".
Anch'io mi ero fermato sull'inizio, ma volevo sistemarlo dopo aver chiarito la fairy. 
Facciamo come dici tu. Lasciamo decantare, nella speranza di una lampadina.
In certi casi è l'unica soluzione.


----------



## You little ripper!

renminds said:


> Come si chiama la fatina dei denti?


The* tooth fairy* in English. 

The are a few Google listings for fatina pazza and fatina matta.


----------



## carped

Sono firme di bloggers con "altri" riferimenti.


----------



## You little ripper!

carped said:


> Sono firme di bloggers con "altri" riferimenti.


I'm aware of  that, carped. I posted the links to demonstrate that the expressions are actually used in Italian.


----------



## carped

Sono nicknames, non espressioni usate in italiano.


----------



## miri

carped said:


> Certo, ma sono tutti riferimenti "nostri". House non può parlare della fata Turchina, a meno che non c'entri Pinocchio.



Non ci siamo capiti.  Il riferimento alle fate sarebbe compreso immediatamente. Cenerentola/Cinderella non è sicuramente un riferimento "nostro":la fata madrina in inglese si chiama "Fairy Godmother". Che c'entra la fatina dei denti? Se il problema è il diminutivo "fatina", allora si può usare "fata"


----------



## carped

Scusami mi sono spiegato male. Intendevo dire che Turchina o Smemorina sono nomi "nostri", che House non userebbe. Userebbe Fata Turchina se parlasse di Pinocchio, Fairy Godmother (o Fata Smemorina) se parlasse di Cenerentola. Tutto qui.


----------



## miri

Quoto Ren 
"Io penso che tu *non* debba per forza far riferimento ad una *"fatina" conosciuta*, dal momento che House sta facendo dell'ironia, lui ha coniato questa definizione (crazy fairy)"

Molto semplicemente House usa  il termine "fairy" inteso come essere soprannaturale che esaudisce i desideri e lo adegua alla situazione: sta parlando con una persona disturbata quindi modifica il nome con l'aggettivo "crazy".


----------



## carped

Ma infatti quello del nome di riferimento era un problema superato. Mi sembrava che l'orientamento comune fosse per la "fatina dei matti". Così come aggiunta volutamente aggressiva verso il paziente per indurlo ad accettare quello che vuole House. E il paziente risponde "Non sono matto". 
Touché. 
House ha ottenuto lo scopo. 
Mi sembra che fili, no?
Che ne dite?


----------



## carped

Beh, allora siamo tutti d'accordo.
Grazie della collaborazione, mi siete stati tutti  veramente utili.
Alla prossima.
Ciao


----------



## You little ripper!

carped said:


> Beh, allora siamo tutti d'accordo.
> Grazie della collaborazione, mi siete stati tutti veramente utili.
> Alla prossima.
> Ciao


Just because nobody has responded to your previous post does not mean that we all agree, carped. It simply means that most us had gone to bed.  

*Crazy fairy* can be translated in two ways in Italian - "la fat(in)a pazza/matta" or "la fat(in)a dei pazzi/matti".

There are many Google listings for "la fat(in)a pazza/matta" and only three for "la fat(in)a dei pazzi/matti".

fata pazza 134,000


----------



## carped

Ti ringrazio, e Buon Natale a tutti.


----------

